# RhoGAM Injection



## lromero (Aug 21, 2008)

Is any office giving these injections to patients when medically necessary and do you charge J2790 and administration?  
Please advise, we have a site in need of help w/this problem.
Thanks


----------



## thressat (Aug 22, 2008)

We do charge J2790 and an administration and are pd for both.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 22, 2008)

we also charge both, (Jcode/admin) - both are paid.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 22, 2008)

There is also CPT code 90384.  Some payers prefer that over the J code.  The admin code would be 90772 (some people try to use 90471 which is not correct).  We use 656.13 for dx.


----------



## LanaW (Aug 22, 2008)

we bill J2791 and admin and get paid


----------

